# Shaw H-22



## dave the wave (Jan 4, 2021)

Dave Bagne built


----------



## toyman (Jan 5, 2021)

He sure builds great stuff.The best


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2021)

Dave, can you please post some pictures of your Shaw.


----------

